# just got flexi 7.6 can it work wit my creation PCUT



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

just got flexi 7.6 wondering will it work with my creation pcut


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

wegottees said:


> just got flexi 7.6 wondering will it work with my creation pcut


wegottees, open the production manager and add a new setup. It should allow you to see if the p-cut is supported, or if you flex is legit go to flexi web site and check in the support area.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

US Cutter has a Pcut driver for flexi on their website to download. Welcome to the Frontpage


----------



## harleyrider11 (Jan 16, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> US Cutter has a Pcut driver for flexi on their website to download. Welcome to the Frontpage


Try this link

Flexi - Drivers for Creation PCUT - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite


----------

